# French Baguettes.. for all that contact me for this.



## karaburun (Sep 1, 2005)

Hi everybody,

sorry that it has take a lot of days since you´ve contact me for the Baguette Recipe. Sorry, but here it is:

French Baguettes

for the sponge:

1 Teaspoon dry yeast
180 ml Water
200 g wheatflour (type 550) 
1/4 Teaspoon fine oceansalt

Make a sponge from this ingredients  and put it with a top on it in the refrigerator

After that take it out of it and let it doing at room temperatur for 1 hour.

the rest of the ingredients:

the sponge
340 g Wheatflour 
200 ml Water 1 1/4 teaspoon fine Oceansalt

Make a very smooth dough so that it not glue at the bowl.


Let the dough sleep for one hour (the dough must have the double volume)

Fold up the dough like an envelope. Also let the dough sleep for 1 hour.

Put the dough on a floured worked space.. make 3 pieces from the dough. Now do with each of them:

make the piece flat and the long side shows to you. Now fold them like an envelope. Pull it like the size you want.
The pulled side upside down.

Let the 3 baguettes sleep for ca. 2 hours.

Preheat the oven on 230°C and give a small cup with water in the oven ( the steam is very important!!!!)

Put the Baguettes on a baking pan with baking paper. Let it bake for ca. 25 Minutes. In the meanwhile spray water in the oven ... It must have a lot of steam...

If it is goldbrown take it out of the oven... and...
it´s ready.

So. If you have question for doing this, contact me.

greetings from Germany
Tanja


----------



## amcardon (Sep 1, 2005)

What exactly is type 550 wheat flour?


----------



## karaburun (Sep 2, 2005)

Hi,


I think you can use all-purpose flour. 
Here is 550 wheatflour a white flour, but not the whitest. It ´ll be used for Broetchen and all white breads... For cake we need the whiter flour from wheat (405).

I hope that I could help you. 

greetings from Germany
Tanja


----------



## jkath (Sep 2, 2005)

Tanja, that recipe sounds so delicious!
How long should the sponge sit on top of the refridgerator before you mix it with the rest of the ingredients? Thanks!


----------



## Floridagirl (Sep 2, 2005)

Hi Tanja,

the recipe sounds great. I'll try it soon. Danke für's Rezept! ;-)

Amcardon, I usually use bread flour as an alternative to the German 550 type. 
Bread flour is a high-protein flour, specially formulated for making yeast breads. 
I think it's resulting in greater volume and better texture than bread baked with all purpose flour. Well these are my test results ;-)

I love homemade bread and if I'm in Florida I miss the German bread variety, so I bake all the bread myself. I love the smell of freshly baked bread...hmmmmmmmm

Iris


----------



## johnjohn (Sep 2, 2005)

Flour type numbers explained.


Short answer is that the number indicates the mg of ash from incinerating a 100g sample of the flour. The number varies from 405 to 1600 (plain white to whole grain). 550 is at the bottom end of the "stronger" flours.

It's unclear from the article whether this is related to protein content.


----------



## Floridagirl (Sep 2, 2005)

I don't know either if the number has something to do with the protein content in the German flour ....


----------



## karaburun (Sep 3, 2005)

Uuuppsss... 
Sorry.

About 12 hours.

greetings from Germany
Tanja


----------

